

Crowd prediction app for football - Happy2Help

Crowd Footy is a new app where you can track your football score predictions &amp; see how you perform against the crowd prediction. Now available on Apple store.
======
onuryavuz
Link to your app, would have been great.

Edit : Just downloaded it, simple idea but I think it should be boosted with
gamification, on both intrinsic & extrinsic motivations.

Why should I keep launching your app every game-day and predict scores ?

And if I'm really good at predicting scores, doesn't the online & offline
betting options have a better turnover?

~~~
Happy2Help
We do plan to have a friends' prediction league & 'compete against experts'
features. You can predict for the next 10 games at one go for a particular
league, don't need to predict on the match-date. If you bet, you can use crowd
prediction data from Crowd Footy as another input into your betting.

------
Happy2Help
Apps store link: [https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/crowd-
footy/id903796259?ls=1...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/crowd-
footy/id903796259?ls=1&mt=8)

